# Mk5 Down Pipe



## TurntUp123 (Oct 3, 2010)

What is about the best Down Pipe you can get for a MK5 for a cheaper price but still holds up well


----------



## Lomas0260 (May 8, 2009)

bro in spanish we have a sayin that translates to whats cheap and inexpensive ends up being more expensive and costly. and honestly with vw u gotta do it right or dont do it at all. www.uspmotorsports.com and www.goapr.com best way to go.


----------



## ROH ECHT (Dec 9, 2010)

Man, there's a lot that depends on what you're looking for;

1) S/S w/lifetime warranty = must
2) 3" gives more power after around 6000rpm than 2.5"
3) 2.5" gives more power to that rpm, and the gains to that point are greater than the loss beyond that point
4) 3" for gt28 or larger turbo, and more sound(some consider it a better sound)


----------



## a4 (Oct 28, 2000)

imo the eurocustoms dp for the price and power you can't beat it along with the lifetime warranty. :thumbup:


----------



## ROH ECHT (Dec 9, 2010)

I've had Techtonics Tuning's S/S TBE for some time with no problems. It has all the O2 jacks on the down-pipe, Borla muffler, and install fit is headache free. 
$475 or $525 with oem cat-back retainer pipe. 
http://www.techtonicstuning.com/mai...product_info&cPath=2_15_70_80&products_id=445


----------

